# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Making a baby while on steroids ?

## lucas7

Is it dangerous to have a baby while your on steroids (deca and sus) or should you wait to get of them for a little bit first ? are you less fertile while on them ? any information would be appreciated... thanks

----------


## anabolix112

> Is it dangerous to have a baby while your on steroids (deca and sus) or should you wait to get of them for a little bit first ? are you less fertile while on them ? any information would be appreciated... thanks


If you're male no it isn't.

You will be less fertile or sometimes not fertile at all while on them generally. Most males on steroids most propably won't be able to cause pregnancy but opposite things do happen. I know one case close to me. The pair had been trying to get kids for looong time without success and eventually they got what they wanted when the male started cycling. In my case two unwanted pregnancies did happen even tho women were using pills and i was on cycle.

Theres nothing dangerous and you are to be less fertile but not completely in some cases in nutshell.

----------


## lucas7

Great i just wanted to make sure i would not disadvantage my kid in anyway because i was taking deca and sus

----------


## sprinter911

Good questions Lucas. I've thought about that myself as well.

----------


## Nicotine

> Great i just wanted to make sure i would not disadvantage my kid in anyway because i was taking deca and sus


if that's your concern - why not just toss vanity aside for a while, let your body clean itself and rebalance - get the gf/wife pregnant, then cycle again?

one cycle of steroids isn't nearly as amazing and life fulfilling as having a child....

----------


## D7M

> Is it dangerous to have a baby while your on steroids (deca and sus) or should you wait to get of them for a little bit first ? are you less fertile while on them ? any information would be appreciated... thanks


You won't harm your child, 

And yes you can still conceive while on cycle, sperm mobility will be decreased though.

----------


## Times Roman

if worse comes to worse, you can AI to maximize your little dudes chances of catching up to the egg, but only as a last resort. I'm old fashioned and prefer to make em the fun way!

----------


## Bonaparte

> one cycle of steroids isn't nearly as amazing and life fulfilling as having a child....


Well what about, like, 5 cycles? lol
There has to be a number here...

----------


## gixxerboy1

> if that's your concern - why not just toss vanity aside for a while, let your body clean itself and rebalance - get the gf/wife pregnant, then cycle again?
> 
> one cycle of steroids isn't nearly as amazing and life fulfilling as having a child....


speak for yourself. i almost rather have anything then a kid

----------


## Nicotine

i dont like kids, but it's dif when it's your own.

i have 3 nephews - effing awesome...

but other peoples kids, eff that...

----------


## lucas7

All will be fine, thought i would make sure before its to late.
Im only on my first cycle ever will wait 2 or 3 months after being off then ill make my baby number 2 with my wife.

Thanks for your input guys

----------


## Bonaparte

> All will be fine, thought i would make sure before its to late.
> Im only on my first cycle ever will wait 2 or 3 months after being off then ill make my baby number 2 with my wife.
> 
> Thanks for your input guys


Deca is the last thing I would use if I wanted to ever have a kid. It is insanely suppressive to the HPTA.

----------

